# Does anyone know where I can buy these Please?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

They are wire but connectors.

I think they may be Australian or From New Zealand.


Manufacturer may be Utilux !

Anyone know please?

TM


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Bit out of focus T can't quite see what it is to be able to help you

It looks like a bt line cable conector


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Its a scotchlok... on ebay.. !!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Scotch...oneLeads_RL&hash=item2ebc418b64#ht_1212wt_689

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Scotch...honeLeads_RL&hash=item3cc13d1b7b#ht_556wt_689

or find a frienly Bt engineer... Not hard to get...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Magic*

You're both Magic.

Thank you.

I don;t know any BT Engineers (or do I?).

But have bought some in the meantime.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Part of the Tyco group.
australia.

Dave p


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Magic*



teemyob said:


> You're both Magic.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Oh dear - I have a whole boxful, left behind by a very helpful BT engineer after he fixed a difficult-to-find fault on our line.

Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Magic*



camallison said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > You're both Magic.
> ...


Thanks Colin,

I can make good use of them.

Would be happy to buy them from you.

PM me and and I can send you my details.

TM


----------

